
The Cape Cod Disaster - eaguyhn
http://www.os2museum.com/wp/the-cape-cod-disaster/
======
bitwize
I remember this. Was running an Athlon box at the time. The RDRAM kerfuffle,
and the privacy implications of each part being given a queryable unique ID,
scared me off getting a Pentium III system.

Remember that time Rambus tried to get a hammerlock on the RAM industry by
claiming patent rights over DDR, the industry's alternative to RDRAM?

~~~
zer00eyz
> Rambus tried to get a hammerlock on the RAM industry by claiming patent
> rights

Just to be clear Rambus is still a thing, and still doing this.

------
MrBuddyCasino
>The Pentium III (especially a single CPU) was not a particularly memory-
hungry CPU

So CPUs are now wrestling software for memory? What is this supposed to mean?

~~~
joshyeager
Relative to its clock speed, the Pentium III had a lot of cache, good memory
bandwidth, and low memory latency. And back then, disk IO was extremely slow.
These two facts meant that common workloads were more often constrained on CPU
cycles or disk IO, rather than RAM access.

------
NikkiA
I remember Asus refusing to accept that there was any flaw with the cc820 at
all, and thus not joining in on the recall, it was my last Asus board for a
few years as a result (finally turned back to them in ~2006 with a Core 2).

The lack of that recall on Asus brand cc820 based boards, is probably why one
commenter notes that they were easy to find in 2014.

------
IanDrake
Being from Cape Cod, I was expecting something else from the title.

~~~
dsfyu404ed
Also being from Cape Cod I found it completely fitting that the product was
expensive garbage.

In order to truly live up to the expectations set by the name customers would
have had to have bought it in droves based on some perceived brand image but
Intel recalled it before that could happen.

~~~
josefresco
Also being from Cape Cod ... I got nothin' just felt like joining the party.
Hey Ian!

~~~
IanDrake
Hey Jose!

This is hilarious. I think of the Cape as pretty tech starved, but I see why
we all ended up in the comment section of this post!

~~~
gwbas1c
There's enough of us here to get together once a month!

[https://www.meetup.com/South-Shore-Web-
Collaborative/](https://www.meetup.com/South-Shore-Web-Collaborative/)

~~~
IanDrake
Haha, Plymouth (the big city) is an hour and a half away. I live way out in
Eastham...

------
poopsqualor
Yeah fuck all that noise the single edge contact cartridge cpus were all so
over priced for my 13 year old budget so I went with the k6-2 and overclocked
that biatch

